# Recommend me a......air freshener



## Bazza85 (Mar 14, 2015)

As title,

For the last few years I've stuck to bulk ordering trusty 'vanillaroma' or 'black ice' magic tree air fresheners on eBay. 
I tend to change them every 4-6wks & everyone always comments how nice my car smells. 

Don't like the mighty oak ones from memory & due to the shape of my dash/****pit, I can't really try the California scents I'd like to as I've nowhere for it to sit!

Thoughts/ideas/recommendations plz


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

i personally rate sex wax and slims coco lemon


----------



## leehob (Jul 9, 2014)

Auto finesse range is nice :thumb:


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

I use Dr Leather wipes in my car, don't need an air freshener after that 

In my old car, used to use the Refreshers ones you can get from Sainsbury's and the like (about £1.50 each, usually on offer somewhere). Car smells of sherbet lemons for a few weeks :thumb:


----------



## f4780y (Jun 8, 2015)

I think I might be in the minority, but I love Chemical Guys New Car Smell!


----------



## raze599 (May 8, 2014)

The Yankee Candles are nice. I've tried a few, my favourites are Coconut Bay, which is quite strong and lasts quite a long time, and French Vanilla, which is strong initially but doesnt last very long.


----------



## Bazza85 (Mar 14, 2015)

Well, I've spent 20mins searching out sex wax & slims. 
Like the sound of the sex wax scents, like the appearance/style of the slims. 
Hmm I wonder....

Yankee candles to search now


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

You can get California scents that clip into air vents etc.
If not strawberry laces from auto finesse is amazing.


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Smelly beaver!!!!


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Pittsy said:


> Smelly beaver!!!!


Lmao. Pics or gtfo !!! 😁

Cooks


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)




----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

That's brilliant. I take it they're stinking lol. 

Cooks


----------



## adamb87 (Jan 13, 2012)

Pittsy said:


> Smelly beaver!!!!


you really ought to tell her to wash more :lol:


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Cookies said:


> That's brilliant. I take it they're stinking lol.
> 
> Cooks


Got one in a Wax Pack I think a while ago, not used it yet


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

They are really nice and a bit fun too, there is a seller on fleabay who does good deals:thumb:

Although for some reason Mrs P doesn't like them:lol:


----------



## obelix1 (Jun 14, 2015)

Have a look on the wax pack website they got a few great ones my favourite New Harlem !


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

ya bunch of dirty buggers lol 
get some chemical guys stripper scent


----------



## rik220 (Apr 6, 2013)

jelly belly cherry for me!


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

I have always used AG Autofresh, because it makes the car smell like a new one straight out of the dealers


----------



## rory1992 (Jul 22, 2012)

CG leather scent for me atm


----------



## Bazza85 (Mar 14, 2015)

As much as Id love to sample a smelly beaver, I've ordered a few of the sex wax ones to try. Thanks for the suggestions


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Bazza85 said:


> As much as Id love to sample a smelly beaver, I've ordered a few of the sex wax ones to try. Thanks for the suggestions


smell better anyways 

beavers are a bit of fun but sex wax are epic


----------



## Liam85 (Mar 25, 2015)

I have tried most and have yet to find a spray air freshener that lasts more than a day. 

Atm I'm using Slims Coco lemon. Great smell and usually last around a lot longer than usual hanging air fresheners. 

California Scents tins are by far the longest lasting but I get sick of the smell after a while.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

GleemSpray said:


> I have always used AG Autofresh, because it makes the car smell like a new one straight out of the dealers


:thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

I always buy the little tree leather scent ones. I think I tried every California Scents ones but couldn't find one that I really liked, or lasted long enough to justify the price they cost me where I am.


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

anybody have experience with Dr. Markus ones? are they worth the extra few quid?


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Polished Bliss do their own air fresheners which are pretty nice.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

I love Wonder Wafers but you can't get variety selections easily in the UK.


----------



## Outkast (Dec 23, 2014)

Power fresh air freshner??


----------



## the-selkie (May 10, 2014)

AF cotton is my go one currently, sweetshop is nice for a change too


----------



## hobbs182 (Jul 10, 2013)

Dodo juice watermelon
Angel wax bilberry
Autofinesse bubblegum


----------



## keizysaan (Oct 8, 2015)

Love the mighty oaks arctic white! Also use yankee candle midsummers night, a nice aftershave smell and lasts for 3-4 weeks


----------



## Liam85 (Mar 25, 2015)

LewisChadwick7 said:


> anybody have experience with Dr. Markus ones? are they worth the extra few quid?


I have tried these recently. I got the 'black' one that comes in the bottle with the cork top. Was a nice smell, similar to black ice magic tree. Didn't last too long and didn't really notice the smell.

I then tried the plastic hanging one with the jelly type. Must better that the liquid one. Has been in my car a week and still smells great. Stronger smell and a lot longer lasting so far. Usually after a few days I don't notice the smell from my car anymore but have noticed while using this.


----------



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

Magic Tree very vanilla


----------



## raze599 (May 8, 2014)

I've just ordered the Polished Bliss air freshener. I'll report back with it but from what I've read about it, it's supposed to be quite good. Its quite expensive though at £3 a piece :/


----------



## rocozzy (Nov 2, 2015)

I like the baby powder by Yankee candle car air freshener, but apparently it costs to much to make it so now they stopped.


----------



## MrACD (Jun 10, 2015)

Haven't read through it all but Poppy Coral (lemon) is the one!


----------



## lemansblue92 (Aug 6, 2015)

I've recently bought cg stripper scent and chuy bubble gum, the stripper scent i found to be unique and as much i love the stuff i just wish it lasted longer, iv tried spraying it in the air vents and that prolongs the life of it somewhat but still only get a few days max.

the chuy bubble gum smells exactly like Wrigley's Juicy fruit so if you like that you wont be disappointed, this actually lasts a bit longer and can also be diluted, its also advertised as a bacteria killer so ideal for kids seats etc. after watching the youtube videos it was difficult not to try them out, got to hand it to those guys at cg, they certainly know how to market a product!

wont be repeat buying either of these as good as they are, will be trying something else which is part of the fun


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

I really wasn't keen on stripper scent but yeah, none of CG last more than 2 days, 3 at a push if you blitz the car but then you have a very overpowering day where it's impossible to drive then an average day then a 'mmm it's still there' day :lol:


----------



## lemansblue92 (Aug 6, 2015)

i know what you mean, I'd ideally want something to last a good week, and ideally without having to spray into the air vents


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Autosmart berry blast for me.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

I love Obsession Oax AND M&Ks air sprays,both fantastic and planty of smells to choose from.


----------



## Craig1985 (Nov 12, 2013)

LewisChadwick7 said:


> anybody have experience with Dr. Markus ones? are they worth the extra few quid?


The bottles are pretty good, especially for weekend cars as they only use scent when you flip them upside down. I keep them in my Supra and they normally last 2 or 3 months


----------

